# Ridiculous Signs



## David H (May 20, 2011)

Have you seen any lately??






*Would you really leave anything for repair*

____________________





*Hung, Drawn and Quartered I'd suspect*

_____________________





*Do as I say not as I do*

_____________________





*Need to be on your high horse for this one*


----------



## Northerner (May 20, 2011)

Those are great David - especially love the last one!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (May 20, 2011)

Funny.............shoplifter beware...................lol.......


----------



## Catwoman76 (May 20, 2011)

David H said:


> Have you seen any lately??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I loved the shoplifters sign, it really cheered me up  Thanks Sheena


----------



## mcdonagh47 (May 20, 2011)

David H said:


> Have you seen any lately??
> 
> [/COLOR][/SIZE][/B]



I like the cemetary near us that has a prominent EXIT sign.


----------



## AlisonM (May 20, 2011)

Been there





Been there





Been there too. Frequently.


----------



## Northerner (May 20, 2011)

Hah! Good ones Ally!


----------



## cazscot (May 20, 2011)

Brilliant love them all


----------



## Monica (May 20, 2011)

LOL at all at them, but biggest LOL at the "Secret Bunker"


----------



## David H (May 20, 2011)

*Don't mind the pickpockets*

_______________________






*Lends a whole new meaning to read the small print*

________________________






*Wheelchairs are liable to pounce anytime*

_________________________






*Yep! looks exactly like the only tree around*


----------



## casey (May 20, 2011)

Ha ha, these are all great. Love them.


----------



## David H (May 20, 2011)

*Most people keep the packet in the glovebox*

__________________________






*Lends a whole new meaning to be pee'd off when the lift is out of order*

__________________________






*I haven't had a pickled girl in ages!*

__________________________






*That cuts out a lot of people I know*


----------



## David H (May 20, 2011)

*Obviously for heavy drinkers*

__________________________





*there's not a lot you can say, is there*

_________________________






*WHAT ?*

______________________________






*This is the best of the lot!*


----------



## casey (May 20, 2011)

LOL David these are great, where on earth do you find them?


----------



## David H (May 20, 2011)

casey said:


> LOL David these are great, where on earth do you find them?



Sometimes, quite by accident I come across little gems like these and I have to pass them on.


----------



## David H (May 20, 2011)

*You need to give them a head start*

______________________________






*'I' see the problem*

______________________________






*WTF! - maybe the 3rd one is for non-nationals*

______________________________






*in case of a dose of the trots*


----------



## AlisonM (May 21, 2011)

This way?





No, this way!





No, it's this way!


----------

